# NEW PRS's for 2014



## Riffer (Dec 17, 2013)

BOOM! Check it out yo!!!
http://prsguitars.com/products/


----------



## asher (Dec 17, 2013)

That Zach Meyers is incredibly hot.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow they did do Floyds.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 17, 2013)

So much win!


----------



## darren (Dec 17, 2013)

Floyds! And a Marty Friedman sig?! And an SE hollowbody (Zach Myers) without an ugly pickguard! 

Are those SE models supposed to have the "Made in Maryland" badge on their page?


----------



## SeanSan (Dec 17, 2013)

MARTY FRIEDMAN SIG!!?!?!?!

*brain xplod* My inner fangirl is raging so hard now.

EDIT:

Now that the fangirl feels have subsided. The Marty sig is quite bland.  I wish it had more unique features aside from the star inlays. I'd still buy it though! xD


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 17, 2013)

Im pretty unimpressed so far. :\


----------



## jc986 (Dec 17, 2013)

Noticed the ebony fretboard on the Floyded Custom 24. Hopefully that will be an option on more models in the future.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 17, 2013)

I wonder what has changed about the Artist Package and Custom 24, since they're listing them under the "New Guitars" page.

Edit: there's an explanation for the Custom 24, but none for the Artist Package as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2013)

Only thing I'm really impressed with is the S2 Singlecut but I don't need another PRS SC 

I'd prefer a SC Trem reissue so I could have something to look forward to never getting


----------



## JLP2005 (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone know the price point on the Archon?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't think I would care about a PRS with a Floyd, but I can not stop staring at this thing.


----------



## Watty (Dec 17, 2013)

The SE HB.

....

And FADED WHALE BLUE!!!!!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm loving the names of the colors on the Custom 24, especially "Leprechaun Tooth"  though, I think Blood Orange is my favorite Cu24 color. 

And I'm not really a fan of Shinedown's new stuff, but that Zach Myers custom looks _super_ classy! Also dat purple floyd SE 

PRS guitars are always so pretty!


----------



## themike (Dec 17, 2013)

JLP2005 said:


> Anyone know the price point on the Archon?


 

MAP is 1899.


----------



## rifftrauma (Dec 17, 2013)

I've got a Purple Hazel on order with a rosewood neck and gold hardware...but that faded blue whale man....my god I might have to make a phone call or two...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 17, 2013)

themike said:


> MAP is 1899.




That's pretty cool. Do you happen to know the MAP or the MSRP on that floyded Cu24?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 17, 2013)

YAY for new guitars! BOO for pattern regular necks on all S2's! That S2 singlecut is a beaut, but 42mm nut = no go for this fat fingered slinger.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 17, 2013)

Does the Marty Friedman sig have EMG-HZ's in it??


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 17, 2013)

I will be all over that PRS CU24 with the Floyd! 

Also more S2s? Sweet!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 17, 2013)

SE24 with a floyd might be the cure to my short-scale shredder gas


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 17, 2013)

SO MUCH WANT in that Zach Myres.

The S2 single cut is also hot, but i need to keep my powder dry as im saving for a P22 Trem or a Tremonti depending on what feels good at the time of buying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 17, 2013)

Man the Zack Meyers sig is a HUGE improvement. 

Also digging the SE Cu24 Floyd and the 2 new S2 models. And nice to see Marty Friedman getting a sig.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd own a Marty sig, but I'm not a fan of that one. Also, the big picture on the page for the Marty sig has EMG HZ pickups, but the specs say PRS pickups.

The Zach Meyers guitar is pretty cool, though, and I want to try that amp.


----------



## Volteau (Dec 17, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I didn't think I would care about a PRS with a Floyd, but I can not stop staring at this thing.



This.

I sense a FS thread for my CU24 in the near future.


----------



## Leuka (Dec 17, 2013)

really unimpressed 'cause there's no 8-string multiscale microtonal JA-15 made out of one piece of flamed maple with an built-in abortion clinic.

No really, that Zach Myers model is titties.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 17, 2013)

The S2 Singlecut will be mine. This is not up for discussion.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I wonder what has changed about the Artist Package and Custom 24, since they're listing them under the "New Guitars" page.
> 
> Edit: there's an explanation for the Custom 24, but none for the Artist Package as far as I can tell.



They post an updated Artist Package page every year as the options like colors and models tend to change.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 17, 2013)

Marty Friedman sig looks just like the Tremonti SEbut with fruity stars. Quite boring. 

However the rest look cool. Love the Experience 2013 guitars.

I wish they would do an Emil Werstler Sig.


----------



## ras1988 (Dec 17, 2013)

technomancer said:


> They post an updated Artist Package page every year as the options like colors and models tend to change.



They may also do it for updated lists of artist package exclusive models. The Custom 22 is an example as is the singlecut trem (my white whale) this year.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 17, 2013)

maliciousteve said:


> I wish they would do an Emil Werstler Sig.


 
+1


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 17, 2013)

Leuka said:


> really unimpressed 'cause there's no 8-string multiscale microtonal JA-15 made out of one piece of flamed maple with an built-in abortion clinic.
> 
> No really, that Zach Myers model is titties.



to be fair, I'd probably buy this


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 17, 2013)

Leuka said:


> really unimpressed 'cause there's no 8-string multiscale microtonal JA-15 made out of one piece of flamed maple with an built-in abortion clinic.
> 
> No really, that Zach Myers model is titties.



Abortion clinics will be standard in 2015, I hear.

I really like the new lineup. I don't own a PRS but I have played them (read: not just for 5 minutes in a music store) and they are great guitars. The SE line is awesome, IMO. 

The new amp is *very* intriguing, and the price point is about right. Easily competitive with most mid-range tube heads out there.


----------



## Leuka (Dec 17, 2013)

*mod edit: too far *

my edit:


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 17, 2013)

That Zach Myers looks tasty, the Marty just looks like a slightly modified Tremonti SE. The SE Trem looks fun, something I'd get for gargley goodness. Think I'd be changing the pickups and rings for some black ones though.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2013)

ras1988 said:


> They may also do it for updated lists of artist package exclusive models. The Custom 22 is an example as is the singlecut trem (my white whale) this year.



That'd be the "models" part of my post  and the Custom 22 is listed outside the artist package (though the SC trem is not)


----------



## mhickman2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Floyd Custom 24. For some reason, it never occurred to me how much I wanted a PRS with a Floyd until now. Great stuff PRS!


----------



## mbardu (Dec 18, 2013)

Daaaamn...

FLoyded Custom 24sss.

P24 Piezo with trem

PRS SE Semi-Hollow with satin neck...

2014 is certainly temtping!


----------



## Minoin (Dec 18, 2013)

That Zach Myers... Holy shit, if only it had a trem and 24 frets..

The Custom 24 Floyd is epic as well! Can't wait to try these out!


----------



## mbardu (Dec 18, 2013)

Minoin said:


> That Zach Myers... Holy shit, if only it had a trem and 24 frets..



Grab a Mikael Akerfeldt SE 
Single cut, tt also has the satin neck, plus ebony fretboard, and 24 frets, and a trem


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2013)

Things I'm most excited about:


-Floyd CU24 (REALLY excited about this one, it's like the answer to an Ibby without the cramp-inducing neck carve for me!!!)
-P24 Trem (holy !!!! I called it when I saw the P24 LTD models, and when all 50 disappeared in ONE DAY, yep... big seller!)
-SE Zach Myers
-SE Floyd Custom 24


The biggest one for me is the Floyd CU24 honestly. DEM SPECS!!! 


[QUOTE="FLOYD" CUSTOM 24 MODEL SPECS]
BODY
Top Wood	Carved Figured Maple
Back Wood	Mahogany
NECK
Number of Frets	24
Scale Length	25"
Neck Wood	Flame Maple
Fretboard Wood	Ebony
Neck Shape	Pattern Regular
Fretboard Inlays	Birds
Headstock Inlay	Ebony Veneer with Inlaid Signature
HARDWARE/ELECTRONICS
Bridge	Floyd Rose "Original" Tremolo & Locking Nut
Tuners	PRS Phase III Locking Tuners
Truss Rod Cover	"Custom"
Hardware Type	Nickel
Treble Pickup	Uncovered \m/ Treble
Bass Pickup	Uncovered \m/ Bass
Pickup Switching	Volume and Tone Control with 5-Way Blade Switch
OPTION
Top Option	Flame or Quilted Maple
10-Top Flame or 10-Top Quilted Maple[/QUOTE]


Basically my Artist Package CU24 with a Floyd!  Stuff I love about it? Let's see... *flamed* maple *PATTERN REGULAR NECK* (one of THE best neck carves PRS uses, perfect happy medium between their old wide fat and wide thin, IMO!), ebony fretboard, uncovered \m/ pickups wired for a 5-way blade switch?! DO WANT, SO HARD!!! It would be PERFECT if they allowed you to opt for a swamp ash body... if they did that, I would probably be ordering one next year at some point... might have to talk to a dealer and see if there is any chance for a "one-off" or small run... 

I also noticed several new color options that look sweet too:

Obsidian:








Leprechaun Tooth lol:







Blood Orange:







Aquableux:







Not really new, but new to the option for selecting it on a standard CU24:

Faded Whale Blue:







I really want to see some full guitar shots of Obsidian and Lephrechaun Tooth (haha, that name is just ridiculous... ) as those look great in the tiny sample but it would be better to see a few full guitars stained with those colors to really get a feel for how they will generally turn out.  Either way, looks like a home run for new models this year! 

That Zach Myers SE looks fantastic too, hoping the local GC gets one in stock so I can give it a whirl as my SE 245 is just incredible so it seems like the SE folks in Korea and still churning out the goods!


----------



## Nitrobattery (Dec 18, 2013)

That amp sounds great.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2013)

Found a pic of Obsidian on a full guitar... ME LIKEY!!!







Next PRS is likely going to be that finish! 


Violet also looks eerily similar to the Aqua Violet Fade Private Stock-only finish! 








PRS... why do you have to threaten my wallet like this?!


----------



## Syriel (Dec 18, 2013)

That CU24 Floyd will be mine. Oh yes it WILL BE MINE.

I was already thinking of getting a Carvin C24 cuz you could get it with a floyd. Now I don't need to because I can get a PRS with one.


----------



## protest (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm surprised the Floyd CU24 only comes in pattern regular. I figured they'd go thin since everything else is geared toward metal/shredding. I like that PRS is changing things up instead of just pushing out the same old stuff.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 18, 2013)

That blood orange is hawt.


----------



## themike (Dec 18, 2013)

So many choices....


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 18, 2013)

A closer look reveals that the Floyd CU24s come with a figured maple neck standard. THAT is pretty cool.

edit: damnit HighGain beat me to it


----------



## Underworld (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm screwd. That Zach Myers is so hot. Trampas green, semi-hollow, and affordable. My only grip, the 24.5 scale... 

Also that S2 Singlecut.

Also these new CU24 colors

Also that new amp

Damn.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Dec 18, 2013)

The Zach Myers looks saweeeeeeet. I love Marty Friedman, but why does he need to put star inlays on his sigs? Why??


----------



## Minoin (Dec 18, 2013)

mbardu said:


> Grab a Mikael Akerfeldt SE
> Single cut, tt also has the satin neck, plus ebony fretboard, and 24 frets, and a trem



Yeah, but I'm not digging the Opeth inlay on the body and it is not sem-hollow. 

I am gonna keep a close eye on PRS from now on, 2014 is looking VERY good for PRS!


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 18, 2013)

is this everything for 2014 or is this just a sampling of the line up to be released?

but the custom 24 with the floyd and the zach meyer is sexy


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 18, 2013)

I want the Floyd CU24, but only if it has 6100 frets...


----------



## Adeamus (Dec 18, 2013)

WHAT?!

Alright, Violet Floyd PRS is now on the 2014 want list. Mike, you gonna be at NAMM this year?


----------



## vanhendrix (Dec 18, 2013)

If the CU24 Floyd existed in lefty I would already have one somehow. That's the perfect guitar. 

All you righties owe it to yourselves to just demolish the stocks of that guitar. Buy 6 if you have to.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 18, 2013)

So good looking!


----------



## Riffer (Dec 18, 2013)

snowblind56 said:


> I want the Floyd CU24, but only if it has 6100 frets...



Good luck with that. That's 6076 more frets!!! That'll never work man.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 18, 2013)

vanhendrix said:


> If the CU24 Floyd existed in lefty I would already have one somehow. That's the perfect guitar.
> 
> All you righties owe it to yourselves to just demolish the stocks of that guitar. Buy 6 if you have to.


 
I already have someone checking on the possibility of this


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 18, 2013)

Although that Zach Myers looks AMAZING I am about darn ready for an Emil Werstler signature already. I mean the dude does every single event PRS & co put on, reps the heck out of the company, is very big in the metal community especially amongst shredders, is an amazing player & above all Paul is huge on his playing.


----------



## vanhendrix (Dec 18, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> I already have someone checking on the possibility of this



Keep me posted sir. When I bought my current PRS I was so enamoured that I emailed the customer support just to thank the company for existing.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally! I've been waiting for a PRS I can afford with a Floyd that wasn't the Torero. I'm so happy.


----------



## purpledc (Dec 19, 2013)

does someone have a mop? I just saw the floyds and had multiple bodily malfunctions and I find myself in a bit of a mess.

Now if only they would make an S2 with either a fixed bridge or a floyd, I would get me a new PRS.


----------



## Domselis (Dec 19, 2013)

PRS Guitars Introduces Marty Friedman Signature Model | Guitar World

So, what do you all think?


----------



## Knyas (Dec 19, 2013)

I welcome it, but it's hardly exciting is it? A Black SE Singlecut with Star inlays.


----------



## SeanSan (Dec 19, 2013)

Boring.

I'd still buy it since I'm a Marty Friedman fanboy.  It's probably a solid workhorse guitar too though! And I'm okay with that. I dig the stars too!


----------



## thrashcomics (Dec 19, 2013)

it is exactly the same as his ibanez was.


----------



## asfeir (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like the old tremonti se! These are amazing guitars and they only need minor changes to challenge the top guitars like a but change/tuners and pickups.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 19, 2013)

thrashcomics said:


> it is exactly the same as his ibanez was.



Well, the inlays are the same.

Also, I used to have his old Ibanez sig and it was awesome. If this is somehow similar in playability, it would indeed be a workhorse.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 19, 2013)

^Anyone else notice the oddly shaped/heavily scooped lower bout? No doubt for easier upper fret access.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 20, 2013)

The Zach Meyers..


----------



## edonmelon (Dec 20, 2013)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> ^Anyone else notice the oddly shaped/heavily scooped lower bout? No doubt for easier upper fret access.



AFAIK that's standard for most, if not all, PRS electric models.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 22, 2013)

Still no black hardware....


----------



## Skullet (Dec 22, 2013)

DanakinSkywalker said:


> The Zach Myers looks saweeeeeeet. I love Marty Friedman, but why does he need to put star inlays on his sigs? Why??



Cause their his sigs and he likes stars ?


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 22, 2013)

The new ZM and Custom 24 are gorgeous! Too much GAS for one sitting, I need to stop internet


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm glad there is a Marty Friedman sig....i'm sad that it's basically a Tremonti with star inlays. I was kinda hoping they'd expand the acoustic line this year as well.


----------



## obZenity (Dec 24, 2013)

I really really want this. . .

http://www.prsguitars.com/sezachmyers/#

I love everything about it. The color, style, bridge (had one on my Akesson), the semi-hollow is neat, unfinished fat neck. I hate the damn band but this thing is awesome. Now I need to decide if I want to be unique and drop these extra Black Winters into it or save up for some Blackhawks.

When are these due out. . . I need the Zach Myers sig in my lap


----------



## mystix (Dec 24, 2013)

I dig it too


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep the best SE model so far, this is what I wanted from the SE line from the start. The looks of a $2,000 PRS but with a Veneered top to keep the cost down since they don't use the more expensive woods on the SE's. And it looks like they top is finally arched/beveled.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not a big PRS or Shinedown guy, but damn it if that isn't a spiffy looking guitar.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 24, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Yep the best SE model so far, this is what I wanted from the SE line from the start. The looks of a $2,000 PRS but with a Veneered top to keep the cost down since they don't use the more expensive woods on the SE's. And it looks like they top is finally arched/beveled.



They've done the carved/beveled veneer tops for a while now, actually. I think that started back in like 2011 or 2012 IIRC.  Definitely an improvement as far as I'm concerned too!  They started with adding the birds, then putting the carved top on there as well helped a lot to make it a little bit closer to the real thing as that part of the PRS aesthetic was something a lot of folks missed from the SE lineup.


----------



## obZenity (Dec 24, 2013)

Are these ZM SEs going to be full depth like the Akesson or SC245, or like the Mikael sig (thinner)?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> They've done the carved/beveled veneer tops for a while now, actually. I think that started back in like 2011 or 2012 IIRC.  Definitely an improvement as far as I'm concerned too!  They started with adding the birds, then putting the carved top on there as well helped a lot to make it a little bit closer to the real thing as that part of the PRS aesthetic was something a lot of folks missed from the SE lineup.


I didn't know about the carved tops and veneers, this makes me sort stuck in a three way tie between saving up for a Gibson Les Paul T, a PRS SC245 on Ebay, or going the cheaper route with the Zack Myers. It looks so good aesthetically and it sounded good in the demo he had, though he didn't really didn't do much except play a some blues shuffle riffs. Probably going the Zack Myers though as I've never had a semi-hollow guitar before.


----------



## obZenity (Dec 24, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I didn't know about the carved tops and veneers, this makes me sort stuck in a three way tie between saving up for a Gibson Les Paul T, a PRS SC245 on Ebay, or going the for the cheaper Zack Myers. It looks so good aesthetically and it sounded good in the demo he had, though he didn't really didn't do much except play a some blues shuffle riffs. Probably going the Zack Myers though as I've never had a semi-hollow guitar before.


 

the SE SC245 pickups are solid, a little thin for my liking but solid none the less. That bridge is just top though. I love the intonatable wrap around idea.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

obZenity said:


> the SE SC245 pickups are solid, a little thin for my liking but solid none the less. That bridge is just top though. I love the intonatable wrap around idea.


This makes me all the more excited to get my hands on one.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 24, 2013)

obZenity said:


> Are these ZM SEs going to be full depth like the Akesson or SC245, or like the Mikael sig (thinner)?



The Zack Myers sig is full thickness like the SE 245s. I played the prototype that we gave Zach and it was sooooooo rad!!! Just sounds, plays, and looks great!! The 245 pickups are one of my favorites and I really like our stoptail with the adjustable saddles. This guitar crushes!!!! TRUST ME!!


----------



## obZenity (Dec 25, 2013)

Riffer said:


> The Zack Myers sig is full thickness like the SE 245s. I played the prototype that we gave Zach and it was sooooooo rad!!! Just sounds, plays, and looks great!! The 245 pickups are one of my favorites and I really like our stoptail with the adjustable saddles. This guitar crushes!!!! TRUST ME!!



When are they coming out!? Its killin me already


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 25, 2013)

That S2 is beautiful.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 16, 2014)

any news on these? that Zack Myers dude really knocked it out of the park with his sig, it really looks beyond amazing.

ive been wondering, does PRS go to namm, or they just do their own event, the prs experience thing?


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 16, 2014)

Forkface said:


> any news on these? that Zack Myers dude really knocked it out of the park with his sig, it really looks beyond amazing.
> 
> ive been wondering, does PRS go to namm, or they just do their own event, the prs experience thing?




They go to Namm as well as having their own event. Their Namm booth is usually always in the same spot and they have some demo spaces reserved in the upper floors.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 17, 2014)

PRS unveils new finishes for SE Floyd Custom


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

That blue, green and purple... Oh my f_uck_ing god.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 17, 2014)

Mmm emerald green FTW!


----------



## Forkface (Jan 17, 2014)

G
R
E
E
N


if they release the standard SE24 with that finish i would have a hard time NOT buying it, but the floyd...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Some links from Sweetwater. The PRS SE24 Floyd is a bit more expensive than expected.  The Myers sigs is priced nicely, though.


http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/prs-se-floyd-custom-24-solidbody-guitar/
http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/prs-se-zach-myers-guitar/
http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/prs-se-marty-friedman/
http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/prs-s2-singlecut/
http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/prs-s2-custom-22-solidbody-guitar/
http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/prs-p24-trem/
http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/prs-floyd-custom-24/
http://www.sweetwater.com/insync/winter-namm-2014-prs-custom-24/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

EDIT: Damn internet.


----------



## Dan (Jan 23, 2014)

GOD DAMNIT. PICKUP RINGS EVERY DAMN YEAR


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 23, 2014)

Just imagined the S2 Singlecut in Blue Crab Smokeburst...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 23, 2014)

Does the Se24 have jumbo frets? That green is gorgeous.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Philligan (Jan 23, 2014)

Those Floyd Custom 24s look killer, but man, that Zach Myers. Semi-hollow, wide fat neck, and birds? I might have to get another 6 string this year.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 23, 2014)

Dan said:


> GOD DAMNIT. PICKUP RINGS EVERY DAMN YEAR


Pickup rings make the world go around.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 23, 2014)

Still no hard tail SE dual cutaway


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Riffer (Jan 23, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Still no hard tail SE dual cutaway



The Tim Mahoney model is a dual cutaway hard tail. As long as you don't mind that its a sig model and it only comes in Baby Blue


----------



## aneurysm (Jan 23, 2014)

Sadly, there´s still no Paul Allender USA Model !


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 23, 2014)

Riffer said:


> The Tim Mahoney model is a dual cutaway hard tail. As long as you don't mind that its a sig model and it only comes in Baby Blue



Oh I see now! hmmm, I wish I had refinish skills, that would make a sweet natural finished guitar!


----------



## Curt (Jan 23, 2014)

Custom 24 Floyd comes with \m/ pickups!? PRS GAS overload!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 24, 2014)

Any price on the Archeon yet? Ive heard the under 2k$ number but how much so?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...g&matchtype=&gclid=CICX5-qPl7wCFYNQ7Aod8mIAfw


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2014)

Seanthesheep said:


> Any price on the Archeon yet? Ive heard the under 2k$ number but how much so?



It's $1899, the initial batch they sent to smaller dealers already sold out.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 24, 2014)

technomancer said:


> It's $1899, the initial batch they sent to smaller dealers already sold out.



...., guess I have to wait till they actually make it to TGS


And any proper reviews yet, someone here got one of the first ones, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

Someone got their hand on one and posted a few clips.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 24, 2014)

damn it all to hell the only reason im interested in PRS this year is because of the Zack Myers, and it's missing in the video


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 25, 2014)

PRS just posted that the Zach Myers semi hollow is only $679.... PRS, why you make this such an attractive deal!?!?


----------



## Riffer (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been checking a lot of the new SE models at work and my favorite is the Zach Myers SE by far. It's just so nice to play. I've probably played around 30 and each one felt great.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 25, 2014)

Riffer said:


> I've been checking a lot of the new SE models at work and my favorite is the Zach Myers SE by far. It's just so nice to play. I've probably played around 30 and each one felt great.



its settled then, im buying the Zack Myers. 

EDIT: could you by any chance post pics of the ZM? im looking at it in some youtube vids but the lighting at the prs booth sucks major balls lol.


----------



## 5150time (Jan 25, 2014)

Man, I really dig that Floyd Custom 24 - lack of Floyd is one of the things that's always prevented me from buying a PRS. 

It's cool, until someone asks what the pickups are called...


----------



## Riffer (Jan 25, 2014)

Forkface said:


> its settled then, im buying the Zack Myers.
> 
> EDIT: could you by any chance post pics of the ZM? im looking at it in some youtube vids but the lighting at the prs booth sucks major balls lol.



The color is a little lighter in person then in this picture. These guitars are seriously awesome. I'm going to be getting one myself and I see it becoming my #1 guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2014)

Good to hear these are shipping, might end up picking one of these up for myself


----------



## Watty (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone know what finish is used on that blue bass with the maple FB they have displayed in the NAMM booth? I assume it's a private stock color, but....
















...it will be mine.


----------



## Underworld (Jan 26, 2014)

Riffer said:


> The color is a little lighter in person then in this picture. These guitars are seriously awesome. I'm going to be getting one myself and I see it becoming my #1 guitar.




I love that color. I feel the urge to buy one just to match my Trampas Green Custom 24


----------



## Watty (Feb 9, 2014)

Completely random question bump, but does anyone figure that they'd do a maple neck w/an ebony board on a custom 24 outside of artist package given that it's standard on the Floyd model? I want those two things, but not if they come attached to a guitar with a Floyd...


----------



## Wickedout2014 (Feb 9, 2014)

The 2014 PRS's look stunning! I like their lineup!


----------



## gforce54 (Feb 9, 2014)

I was sure that I was going to get a S2 custom 24, but with the S2 22 and singlecut I don't know if I'll be able to choose. Come on PRS, why you make my life so hard? I might just go with the 24 and throw in a USA bridge and the new \m/ pickups. Although, I don't think I'd have to change the singlecut's bridge. Balls, back at square one.


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 9, 2014)

PRS has released the same stuff over and over more than AC/DC has.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2014)

sylcfh said:


> PRS has released the same stuff over and over more than AC/DC has.



Besides the Torero, when's the last time you could buy a Floyd-equipped PRS outside of an artist package?


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 10, 2014)

Watty said:


> Anyone know what finish is used on that blue bass with the maple FB they have displayed in the NAMM booth? I assume it's a private stock color, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That one? It seemed to look very similar to Blue Slate Glow(which it might be) in person. Absolutely fantasmic finish!


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 10, 2014)

absolutorigin said:


>



Why oh why did you have to post this guitar! I have never seen this before and never wanted something so bad before! ]

Any more pics of this guitar or a link for me to drool over???


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Besides the Torero, when's the last time you could buy a Floyd-equipped PRS outside of an artist package?





You could buy a Les Paul with a Floyd before you could a PRS with a Floyd.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2014)

Well it's different this year.  They have both a PRS and PRS SE Custom 24 as production instruments.


----------



## protest (Feb 10, 2014)

absolutorigin said:


> That one? It seemed to look very similar to Blue Slate Glow(which it might be) in person. Absolutely fantasmic finish!



I saw that one a while back, and there's just so much win in that thing. 

I've been thinking of getting a Tom Anderson in a similar finish. I can't decide between that, something like a Violet Glow, or some form of Anderson's Arctic Blue...Saving for an Anderson is going to give me a lot of time to think about it though haha.

Just for reference (and cause purdy): 

Aqua Violet Glow






Arctic Blue Burst


----------



## themike (Feb 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Besides the Torero, when's the last time you could buy a Floyd-equipped PRS outside of an artist package?


 

Core wise with the exception of the NS? Never - not even in an artist package. PRS made a few limited runs for dealers over the years, but it was never something regular for production. Any guitar outside of those runs and special one offs were either done through PTC or are private stock. Paul does NOT like floyds so this model is actually kind of a big deal


----------



## Minoin (Feb 10, 2014)

I never thought I would ever buy an Asian-built guitar anymore (enough high-end guitars), but the Zach Myers definitely makes it hard on me...
Unique set of specs!

Does anyone known if the bridge on the ZM SE allows Graphtec (or other company) piezo saddles. That would make it perfect!


----------



## themike (Feb 10, 2014)

Minoin said:


> I never thought I would ever buy an Asian-built guitar anymore (enough high-end guitars), but the Zach Myers definitely makes it hard on me...
> Unique set of specs!
> 
> Does anyone known if the bridge on the ZM SE allows Graphtec (or other company) piezo saddles. That would make it perfect!


 

I was the same way - and please, DONT be me. Play one and compare the tone/feel/look to the cost. Now after years of writing them off, my main gigging guitars are 2 SE-7s and I love them.
You would need a whole bridge from Graphtech which they make, it would just be a little leg work on your part.


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Why the hell did i look in here


----------



## Opion (Feb 10, 2014)

WOAH! That Zach Meyers looked like a USA PRS at first! Holy crap that looks amazing.


----------



## Forkface (Feb 10, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Why oh why did you have to post this guitar! I have never seen this before and never wanted something so bad before! ]
> 
> Any more pics of this guitar or a link for me to drool over???



I think its this one. I saw it a while back and fell in love, but it says sold  I dont think PRS uses this color very often.

PRS Private Stock 2895 Custom 24 Blue Green Smoked Burst






EDIT: nvm, the color is the same, but its not the same guitar. Missed the little switches at first.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 10, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> PRS unveils new finishes for SE Floyd Custom




These are gorgeous. Any idea what the price is?


----------



## Forkface (Feb 10, 2014)

sell2792 said:


> These are gorgeous. Any idea what the price is?



if i recall correctly, the street price on the Floyd SE is 879 bucks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2014)

^That's about right.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 11, 2014)

Forkface said:


> I think its this one. I saw it a while back and fell in love, but it says sold  I dont think PRS uses this color very often.
> 
> PRS Private Stock 2895 Custom 24 Blue Green Smoked Burst
> 
> ...



Nope, different model and color actually. The one he was looking for was a McCarty with 24 frets in Blue Slate Glow. Link to the actual guitar can be found here:

Paul Reed Smith Private Stock McCarty 24 Blue Slate Glow | Brian's Guitars


----------



## Forkface (Feb 11, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Nope, different model and color actually. The one he was looking for was a McCarty with 24 frets in Blue Slate Glow. Link to the actual guitar can be found here:
> 
> Paul Reed Smith Private Stock McCarty 24 Blue Slate Glow | Brian's Guitars



Oh, my bad  they look pretty darn close imo though.

Im assuming this color is reserved for the private stock only? Its not listen on the regular CU24 colors in PRS's site. That color alone would be motivation enough to save the 3.5k for a "real" prs. 

For now I'll stick to SE's


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 17, 2014)

Can anyone shed some light on the release date of the Zach Myers???


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the release date of the Zach Myers???



It's already been released, they've showed up at a couple of the major US retailers in small quantities and promptly sold out.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 19, 2014)

technomancer said:


> It's already been released, they've showed up at a couple of the major US retailers in small quantities and promptly sold out.



Cheers mate! I'll keep searching for ones for sale everyday then


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 29, 2014)

Just bought a Zach Myers SE today! Now I have to control myself and stop checking the shipping tracking every 5 mins. Gunna take a little while to make its way to Australia  Will potentially the first Zach Myers SE in country!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 29, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Just bought a Zach Myers SE today! Now I have to control myself and stop checking the shipping tracking every 5 mins. Gunna take a little while to make its way to Australia  Will potentially the first Zach Myers SE in country!



Badass! I really want to grab one of those as well, seems every time I look they JUST came into stock somewhere and they all sold the day before!  Curious to hear your thoughts when she arrives in the land down under!


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 29, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Badass! I really want to grab one of those as well, seems every time I look they JUST came into stock somewhere and they all sold the day before!  Curious to hear your thoughts when she arrives in the land down under!



Mate theres still a few for sale on ebay! One store I was going to order through sold out within hours of it being open today. The one I got it through still has a few, and with a soft or hardcase option, get onto it before you have to wait again!!


----------

